# ADGA registration/membership tips for a Newbie?



## WyoNubian (Aug 12, 2013)

We have two Nubian doelings and a Nubian milker that we are buying on a lease-to-own deal (the breeder of our two doelings would like the babies off the milker this next winter/spring, which works out well for us, seeing as how we are just getting started and won't need a ton of babies around for starters).  

The breeder has filled out the registration paperwork for the two doelings, and has set it up where they are signed over to us. I am not a member of the ADGA, but plan on doing so since we will be definitely keeping goats in the long run (my 3 human kids and husband cannot do cow dairy products, but can have goat milk).  My 9 year old daughter will be getting into 4-H too, and I will have to see if my boys want to get into it too (youngest boy is too young, but middle boy may be interested too).

Are there any tips or tricks to doing this?  I read that sometimes it can be easy, or a pain, to get this stuff done.  Should I also be making sure my children are on the membership as well should they end up showing them?  Obviously this is all intimidating the first time around.


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 12, 2013)

And I should add that the registration paperwork is filled out, but not filed.  I have it here for the two doelings.  When we have fully paid for the milker, she will be signed over to us. In the mean time, we have a copy of our contract to buy on hand for the milker.  She is ADGA registered.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 12, 2013)

A couple things we have learned. If you are trying to save $$ you can register them in your child's name and they become a youth member of ADGA. If you're going to be showing and buying/selling/breeding registered goats you want to be a member, but don't have to be just to register them. We did this since my daughter bought the goats and they are "hers." We can always transfer them to a full membership with all the names later if we want. 

 The other better long term option is to become a member with yours AND all your kids names on the registration. So it would be "Parent, Child1, Child 2 Lastname" on the membership. Then, any of the kids can show them in youth shows, and you don't have to re-register them under other names later.

If you want to show the milker before ownership is transferred you can get a lease filed with ADGA.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 12, 2013)

We are all members in my family.  And, my 9 year old daughter is listed as the owner of most of the animals.  That way she can show them in youth shows.  But, there is nothing to keep a youth from showing in an open show, or for us to show the animals in an open show.

She puts her best little 9 Y/O "look at me I'm learning cursive" signature on all of the sales or transfers.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 12, 2013)

In California, for the county fair, as we found out this last year, the animals can only be registered in the individual childs name ....no co owners, even siblings or parent. Since minors aren't supposed to buy and sell (can't own real property in california or legally enter into contracts to buy and sell) this seems ridiculous to me....

I also had an issue with registering an animal before I was a member( I just paid the higher fee) ....then once I became a member because I had more animals, they assigned me a new number and I had to pay a transfer fee to transfer the animal from myself at the nonmember account....to myself at the member account! Ridiculous beyond belief......Just so you don't try and pay the nonmember registration for now and think you can then use the same registration later......


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 12, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> In California, for the county fair, as we found out this last year, the animals can only be registered in the individual childs name ....no co owners, even siblings or parent. Since minors aren't supposed to buy and sell (can't own real property in california or legally enter into contracts to buy and sell) this seems ridiculous to me....
> .


So, to show the animal no one but the child can own the animal.  But, a child cannot legally own the goat?

I agree that does seem ridiculous.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes.....Really goofy. 

I guess the explanation for (the fair) requiring the registrations that way, is so that dad or grandpa...big dairymen or cattlemen, can't just go out to the lot and pick the best one, hand it to the kid and say go. I don't know why dad or grandpa wouldn't do that anyway, just a few months earlier, give it to the kid, register it in the kids name....but whatever.

Our animals are breeding animals that aren't being sold through the fair, so I don't know why it was such a big stink over any of it anyway...I mean what do you do about unregistered animals???? How do you prove those belong to the kid? I don't know. That wasn't the problem with ADGA though...

I couldn't believe ADGA made me pay to transfer the animal from myself to myself because I had originally registered her as a nonmember.  I had assumed that if I paid the extra fee for nonmember registration, then later when I asked for a membership, they would use the same number and I would pay the yearly fee and lower registration fees.....


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 15, 2013)

If I am going to register an animal, I will do it as a member.  I would rather do it that way.  I will find out what requirements are for ownership in this area for showing, in case we decide to do that.  That would make it easier to do things the smoothest way.  

Would I end up paying a transfer fee with the ADGA with the original registration showing that the goats were transferred from the breeder to us?  Or just a registration fee? Anyone ever handled that?  

As I said on another thread, sorry for the delay in replying, we are finishing part of our barn and have been busy the last couple days with that.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2013)

WyoNubian said:
			
		

> Would I end up paying a transfer fee with the ADGA with the original registration showing that the goats were transferred from the breeder to us?  Or just a registration fee? Anyone ever handled that?
> 
> .


You would be paying the transfer fee.
Get your farm ID set up before  you do the transfer.


----------

